# My bladder hurts? or...



## Just a guy (Feb 23, 2004)

Dunno what it is   but around my bladder.. and Lower stomach.. i have this Very wierd Ache that i have never had before... Anything to be worried about?

Im currently using 150MG of Test prop ED... Approximately 112mg ED of Tren... and 500mg's of EQ a week


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 23, 2004)

my piss Stinks like a mother... but i heard that is from the gear


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mudge (Feb 23, 2004)

Check out your kidney values.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like a UTI to me.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 23, 2004)

i take alot of cranberry extract... dont seem like it would be UTI... but i have no idea... dont hurt when i pee... no blood... Hope it aint my prostate...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

I would get a DR to do a UA. Or even a dip stick test, see if any leukocytes are present. Could even be stones.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Feb 23, 2004)

id say kidney issues bro go to a doc this is something very important not to be weird but i bet your piss is realy foamy, its a kidney issue


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 23, 2004)

nah... its not foamy... i think i need to cut the dosage back a little... Also... does the Sun really Damage Fina??  i had a bottle sitting Near a window for 3 or 4 days... it was behind some blinders that were kind of open... and its been 63 degrees...


----------



## plouffe (Feb 23, 2004)

After you're done pissing, does it feel like you still gotta go? That's a symtom of UTI. I'd rather have it that, then my prostate.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 23, 2004)

Gear should be in a cool dry spot, not sitting by your window, 63 though is cooler than I keep my place so it should be fine.

If it were BPH I would say you would be pissing alot, not able to hold it in, but you never know.


----------

